# Nuova Simonelli Oscar II and niche zero



## SG_Barista1991 (Jun 2, 2020)

Modified Oscar II , white niche zero , peak water , brewista kettle , acaia scales , jibbijugs and the Pullman system.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

SG_Barista1991 said:


> Modified Oscar II , white niche zero , peak water , brewista kettle , acaia scales , jibbijugs and the Pullman system.
> 
> View attachment 40554


 Was wondering when you were going to join the forum


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a really pretty set up! Lovely wood on the Niche too.

I've been eyeing up some white acaia pearl scales to match the Niche... Very nice.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

jaffro said:


> That's a really pretty set up! Lovely wood on the Niche too.
> 
> I've been eyeing up some white acaia pearl scales to match the Niche... Very nice.


 You still looking for some, have a code..


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Ordered a niche myself to go with my Oscar II, lovely setup!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Matching white love it


----------

